# Aumentar voltaje en dinamo



## leop4 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola a todos no se si ubique bien este post pero tiene que ver mas con voltajes que con fuentes de alimentacion jaja, bue resulta que tengo 2 baterias de 12V 4AH en paralelo y queria saber si no se pueden cargar con un dinamo de 6V ya que si rectificamos el voltaje que nos tira nos daria unos 8 o 9V y asi cuando andas en bici no se te gasta la bateria o cuando no la estas usando. igual la bateria en paralelo con la otra aguanta bastante hace como una semana que no la cargo y nunca pierde la carga jeje pero no voy a dejar que se descargue del todo ya que no le hace bien, bue ese es un tema el otro seria hacerle un circuito de elevador de 6 a 12V ca a cc no se que es mejor si rectificar con diodos rapidos osea diodos schottky o elevar la corriente de 6V a 12V 500mA esto es posible o es complicado? muchas gracias si me pueden dar una mano.


----------



## santiago (Mar 21, 2009)

pedalea mas rapido jajajaja

saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 21, 2009)

no creo que esa sea la solucion jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2009)

No creo que sea una dínamo, mas vale son alternadores los de bicicleta.
Probá de doblarlo (dos díodos y dos capacitores)

 No se si vas a pedalear más . . .  pero seguro mas duro! 

De algún lado va a salir la energía . . . de tu patas JEJEJE

 .


----------



## zap (Mar 22, 2009)

aca tenes esto quisas te ayude en ves de poner pilas NI MH O NI CD coloca la bateria de 12V


----------



## leop4 (Mar 22, 2009)

uuuuuuu gracias zap me biene re bien ese circuito cuando pueda lo hago y les cuento como me fue ya que todavia tengo que comprar el dinamo que no esta nada barato.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 22, 2009)

Dejo un circuito doblador de tensión, con 6[Vac] vas a poder obtener unos 15[Vdc], capás te sirva para cargar la bata...

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 22, 2009)

gracias mariano voy aver si de los dos hago uno gracias a todos,  haa y el dinamo esta entre 40 y 50$ en ML usado. es mucha plata o es mejor comparar uno nuevo?


----------



## aiur (Sep 2, 2009)

No consigo ver el archivo en formato .lvw.
Uso como s.o. Debian (gnu/linux) e intentado abrirlo con lever document display y con  qcad.
Pero nada.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

.lvw=Archivo de LiveWire.

Acá te lo dejo en .jpg.

Saludos


----------



## aiur (Sep 2, 2009)

¡ Vaya  rapidez ! Muchas gracias.
Estoy mejorando el alumbrado de mi bicicleta, que desde hace poco uso para ir a trabajar (17km. ida)
Pondré una lampara de diodos de 1w. a 12v. como foco delantero, y como la dianamo saca 6v, necesito duplicar tensión.
Ya probé hace un tiempo con luces con diodos y en mi bici va muy bien, pero quiero algo mas de luz.
Lo dicho, gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

De nada.
Por la velocidad, es que justo pasaba por acá y vi luz...


Saludos


----------



## tipopunk (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola perdon por comentar tan tarde en este tema...
mi problema es que mi moto genera 6v y necesito que cargue una bateria de 12v.. entonces quisiera saber cuales son los valores de los dos díodos y los dos capacitores que necesito para armar ese circuito doblador

desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------

